# Can you Burn Bowling Pins?



## NordicSplitter (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a line on possibly hundreds of bowling pins. I plan on stripping them of there plastic shell. Once they are stripped of there outer casing...can anyone see a reason why you cannot burn them in your wood stove? I discovered most bowling pins are made of sugar maple.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 31, 2014)

No way dude, save them for bowling pin shooting matches!


----------



## mopar440_6 (Dec 31, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't. Most bowling pins are laminated blocks that are then turned round on a lathe. Meaning that even if there is no center core and it is solid wood, there will still be layers of adhesive between the boards making up the laminations.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 31, 2014)

Of course they will burn. Heck, plastic and glue, they will still burn. So if they are just solid wood then I would burn them for sure in a hosue stove. Even a cat stove. If I could see laminated layers then I would assume an adhesive and probably still burn them in the shop non-cat stove. Carefully. If they burst into flames from all the glue and then soot up the stove after I try and slow it down then no way.


----------



## Wildo (Dec 31, 2014)

Babaganoosh said:


> No way dude, save them for bowling pin shooting matches!


I concur use them for target practice!  They will do some  really cool gymnastics with the right shot placement!  Or set them up normal bowling style and see if you can get a strike.


----------



## Rock Crusher (Dec 31, 2014)

Would they be AMF that could have been made in Lowville or Boonville?  Heard they were made in that area, could certainly be wrong.


----------



## Sledhead00 (Dec 31, 2014)

NordicSplitter said:


> I have a line on possibly hundreds of bowling pins. I plan on stripping them of there plastic shell. Once they are stripped of there outer casing...can anyone see a reason why you cannot burn them in your wood stove? I discovered most bowling pins are made of sugar maple.


Getting them from Thruway lanes when they close up?


----------



## Roundgunner (Dec 31, 2014)

Plus one on shooting them.

On the *first, third and fifth Sunday* year round except for rain, we hold bowling pin matches *(lots of fun and lots of trigger time!!)*. Our matches are two shooters side by side, 5 pins each on a table at about 35 feet, first shooter to clear all pins off his table wins. Deadwood doesn’t count!

We shoot 5-7 strings depending on how many shooters are there. (Usually 15-20)  We have a revolver class and an auto class. Most of us shoot both, as it is only $5.00 to shoot a class. The minimum round count is about 50 rounds for each class, some use more. Heavy bullets seem to work better than fast but that is just my opinion. We pay prize money to first, second and third place. We also shoot lucky target at the end of the pin shoot. 5 shots into a poker target, best hand wins! $$


----------



## CRE10 (Dec 31, 2014)

I think you will find that stripping them of the plastic is tougher than being a man and running a chainsaw. I will cut trees, not pins


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 1, 2015)

Roundgunner said:


> Plus one on shooting them.
> 
> On the *first, third and fifth Sunday* year round except for rain, we hold bowling pin matches *(lots of fun and lots of trigger time!!)*. Our matches are two shooters side by side, 5 pins each on a table at about 35 feet, first shooter to clear all pins off his table wins. Deadwood doesn’t count!
> 
> We shoot 5-7 strings depending on how many shooters are there. (Usually 15-20)  We have a revolver class and an auto class. Most of us shoot both, as it is only $5.00 to shoot a class. The minimum round count is about 50 rounds for each class, some use more. Heavy bullets seem to work better than fast but that is just my opinion. We pay prize money to first, second and third place. We also shoot lucky target at the end of the pin shoot. 5 shots into a poker target, best hand wins! $$


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 1, 2015)

Do what you want, I think I'd pass on trying to strip and burn them though....


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 2, 2015)

Burn great in an open fire place.  My grandfather had access to tons of them and we burned them at the cottage as a youngster in an open fireplace.  Of course he also poured the oil out in the street to keep the dust down after an oil change so ecology was not his strong suit.  NO WAY you will peal the covers off - not a chance in He!!


----------



## ChadD (Jan 5, 2015)

Roundgunner said:


> Plus one on shooting them.
> 
> On the *first, third and fifth Sunday* year round except for rain, we hold bowling pin matches *(lots of fun and lots of trigger time!!)*. Our matches are two shooters side by side, 5 pins each on a table at about 35 feet, first shooter to clear all pins off his table wins. Deadwood doesn’t count!
> 
> We shoot 5-7 strings depending on how many shooters are there. (Usually 15-20)  We have a revolver class and an auto class. Most of us shoot both, as it is only $5.00 to shoot a class. The minimum round count is about 50 rounds for each class, some use more. Heavy bullets seem to work better than fast but that is just my opinion. We pay prize money to first, second and third place. We also shoot lucky target at the end of the pin shoot. 5 shots into a poker target, best hand wins! $$


Hey I've been a member at Sprague Rod & Gun Club for 8 years nice to see a fellow member on Hearth any chance we have crossed paths?


----------



## Roundgunner (Jan 5, 2015)

ChadD said:


> Hey I've been a member at Sprague Rod & Gun Club for 8 years nice to see a fellow member on Hearth any chance we have crossed paths?


Not sure, I shoot a lot of handgun down there.
Warren Baker

Yours?


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 5, 2015)

I was briefly a member at Sprague until we bought this place. Somewhere I could shoot on my own property was a non-negotiable feature when we were shopping around.


----------

